# Lost hedgehog



## Lilykins (Dec 20, 2014)

Hi everyone. I got a hedgehog almost a month ago and she has already gone missing. Her name is Kiko. Yesterday while I was out, she must have escaped from her cage. I live in a small apartment in Japan so I thought I could easily find her. I searched EVERYWHERE. I even took out furniture but she is nowhere to be found. I don't know where she could have gone; there are no holes or secret hiding spots in this apartment. I put out food and water in several places but when I woke up, nothing was eaten. I'm really devastated. Kiko is my first hedgehogs and I was doing everything I could to be a good owner. I don't see how she could've gone out of the apartment considering the door to my hallway was shut tight and the windows were shut as well.

It has been over 14 hours since I found out she was missing. If anyone could give me some more tips, that would be great.

Thank you,
Lily


----------



## Little charlie (Dec 8, 2014)

Floors are cold so she could be trying to hibernate. Put a heat light out or better yet turn the heat In Your apartment up. Also out some snacks out


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

Look IN furniture... in the couch, the bed, etc.
GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Royal Rain 42 (Dec 18, 2014)

Does your hedie have a favorite snack? or something similar? Maybe try heating up a little canned cat food to get a good smell.going.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Any chance she got out of the apartment? Look inside everything, even places you don't think she could get into. I had a 6 week old baby get inside a 13 inch tall waste basket that was upright, with nothing around it to climb on...she was hiding under the paper in it.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Hey, make sure you look EVERYWHERE. Absolutely everywhere. My hedgehog was once found inside of a speaker.


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

oh my goodness i am so sorry!! good luck finding her! look absolutely EVERYWHERE where she would be able to fit.. my little girl will try to burrow herself into the weirdest little hiding spots when I have her out playing with me. Especially look places that are covered in some way... Hedgies love to be hidden away from the rest of the world!


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

Any luck?


----------



## knlght (Oct 12, 2014)

hope you find her already, its been more than 5days.


----------



## hedgehogbella (Oct 12, 2014)

Good luck with finding her. I remember when i lost my hedgehog. I then found her in my underwear drawer!


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

Inside furniture is good, inside clothes also. I remember reading someones hedgie got out and they found her halfway up the leg of a pair of jeans on the floor. Check small dark places.


----------



## Hypothesize1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Look behind the refrigerator, way in the back. My hedgie used to hide there all the time.


----------



## Lilykins (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey all. I know this was MONTHS ago but I felt like I needed to say that Kiko was shortly found after I made this post. 
I heard some weird noises in my kitchen! Apparently she was hiding behind my refrigerator which is weird because I removed the refrigerator to check.. Anyways, she has not gone missing since and she's happier and more comfortable than ever 

I apologize for not replying any sooner. On the day of, I had tried to come back to this post but I think my computer was having problems connecting to this site.

Thank you for all the help


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I agree strongly with the looking IN things. My hedgehogs favorite spot is inside the bottom lining of the futon where he can hang in it like in a hammock. Have no idea how he figured it out, but since I let him free roam to time to time, I can usually find him there. Or in a shoe. I'd try turning all the lights off and getting up at like three am, and sit very still and quietly and see if you can here him or her moving about, or pitter patting across the floor. but def turn up the heat and put out some strong smelling foods.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Whoops didn't see how old this post was! Or that he was found! Great news. Maybe it will help someone else.


----------



## lindypie (Jun 25, 2015)

I lost Mr. Smooth when I first brought him home and I learned that it's not stupid to look EVERYWHERE...you might think they won't be able to fit somewhere but they actually can go in there and be quite comfortable. How I found him was I put a bunch of plastic bags out and then at night I heard him moving on top of them...then the next day I asked him to show me where he went and he flattened himself and went under this dresser. Good luck and I hope you find your little buddy!


----------

